# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Old Pros vs. New Pros: You Decide

## thunderin

This website has some of the best comparison photos I have seen of the old pros vs. new pros.

http://ironage.us/virtual/virtual7.html

----------


## nofear

Good link. Nice pics

----------


## BITTAPART2

very cool

----------


## SVTMuscle*

damn lee and ronnie both have that huge space in between their abs, thats so weird!

----------


## JAYROD

that was interesting. larry scott's arms are damn near perfect.

----------


## DecimaMAS

That really makes me want to hit the lats a bit harder..

----------


## UpstateTank

Nice

----------


## acciaio

Look at Sergio Oliva.... Talking about good genetics...

----------


## Sepsis

holly shit, ruhl makes zane look like a 12 year old boy!

----------


## Lion King

No comparison. Too many advances in nutrition, diet and drugs.

----------


## skank

Nice photo comparison! It looks like new school beats old school.

----------


## muscle_20

OOOOOOH yes what a great comparision use the smallest old time bb namely Zane and put his puny ass against todays biggest aka Ruhl thats the best way to highlight the difference as much as possible!!!!!!!!!

New school all the way all old school was is new school with lagging parts in my opinion!
You wana look like Zane shit with half decent genetics you can achieve that with a few lose dosed cycles yeah you may not be as ripped as him but you can get the mass.

----------


## Baba

Jeff king's leg striated like crazy.

----------


## Baba

There are lot of guys at my gym that look like frank zane, you can always find them holding up the abb machines. Zane was great for his time.

----------


## crazyhorse666

realy neat.

----------


## gigem

its hard to compare you can take todays bbs with the technology and knowledge of old school it would be alot more even.theres alot of shit to it.wait for another 10 yrs itll be the same thing

----------


## BONE.CRUSHER

i like the back pic with arnold dorian and ronnie

----------


## doolo

I rarely post but damn. Frank zane was godly. I'm just gonna post a little video clip instead of talking too much http://youtube.com/watch?v=ws4JA0226w4

I can guarantee theres nobody in your gym that looks like him.

----------


## bhamstaff

frank zane has a very aesthetic and eye pleasing body. but he is small, not very big at all. Dorian yates looks awesome and flex wheeler.

----------


## TatMan

I prefer the look of the old pros with the small abs and waists! I still prefer arnolds build over todays pros!

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

what a bunch of machines

----------


## Braveheart04

Call me crazy, but I think Tom Platz has the best legs of all time, then and now.

----------


## facile

nice coparison, interesting to see the changes, now image what today's guys will look like compared to the next generation, scary to imagine! 350lbs????

Dorian is still one of my all time favorites.

----------


## Kiem

Wow! That image of Flex Wheeler beside Serge Nubret is just crazy. That is the ultimate body i want. Thanks for sharing the link.

----------


## JSola

Great link. Todays bbs are immense and incredible, but sometimes I think that the focus on ascetic symetry and proportion are overlooked today and sheer size is whats more respected now. I like Zane, and Nubret, they remind me of todays Flex and Mcquay who aren't quite as massive, but more pleasing ascetically.

----------


## Ashop

> This website has some of the best comparison photos I have seen of the old pros vs. new pros.
> 
> http://ironage.us/virtual/virtual7.html


very neat to see. I love the NEW and the PAST

----------


## LLsoldier

good pics thanks

----------


## 39+1

good post really good

----------


## Schmidty

awsome

----------


## youngerlion

yea the back pic is crazy

----------


## ThePump

although i would much rather have the build of the old guys, it's amazing to see how far superior the new guys are.

----------


## kickinit

OLD SCHOOL BY FAR! Great link

----------


## McJuicer

definitely a different game back then! Can't really compare Ronnie to anyone pre-1990

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

new pros for sure

----------


## Electry

Yep, New pros !

----------


## C-heavyweight

The new pros look great, don't get me wrong. I would rather have a physique like Arnold, Serge Nubret, or Zane. The post 80's frame frame that i would like to have is Milos Sarcev. I think he was larger than the "old Pros" but still carried the symmetrical, proportions asthetical look just with more mass.

----------


## jbm

New pros with small waistlines...

----------


## wukillabee

I think old is better but i like quality over quantity. Can u imagine ronnie coleman or jay cutler doing stomach vaccums? Yeah right! Their guts stick out past their chin yet get granted olympia titles. Gotta love the idea of bigger is better, not! Thats just me though.

----------


## wukillabee

> Great link. Todays bbs are immense and incredible, but sometimes I think that the focus on ascetic symetry and proportion are overlooked today and sheer size is whats more respected now. I like Zane, and Nubret, they remind me of todays Flex and Mcquay who aren't quite as massive, but more pleasing ascetically.


Exactly! Thats how i see it.

----------


## gymnerd

I would go old school myself. Damn, Ronnie has some HUGE legs.

----------


## FireGuy

Awesome link, thanks!

----------


## ckyass

> I prefer the look of the old pros with the small abs and waists! I still prefer arnolds build over todays pros!


Couldn't agree with you more man

----------


## PIGPEN8181

I prefer old school, Dorian Yates and Ferrigno especially.

----------


## tyward

I always based my training on Zane because his bone structure was much like mine. I'm still working on that perfection. LOL We sat next to each other at a classic on the beach some years ago and discussed the old and the new, he's a great guy and is as astonished as I am about the size now! In twenty years I imagine all the young guys will be talking about how tiny Ronnie Coleman was and how could he had ever won a contest...

----------


## godhainder

Dorian's back mass can't be touched.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> I prefer old school, Dorian Yates and Ferrigno especially.


Dorian yates really isn't considered old school.

Kinda started the mass monster era.

----------


## tyward

Along with training, diet, etc. I also think that genetics are changing. Last night I was going through the stats on high school juniors who play football. 6'7", 6'8" even 6'9" was not uncommon and their body weights ranged upward of 330. One kid was 374 lbs! When I was a senior in high school a guy in my class took the state heavyweight championship in wrestling, he was 194lbs...

----------


## PIGPEN8181

> Dorian yates really isn't considered old school.
> 
> Kinda started the mass monster era.


True he isn't much old school, I meant before the genetic mass monsters like Coleman, Ruhl, and Warren. Branch is my all time favorite, smart and a hell of a nice guy to talk to.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Along with training, diet, etc. I also think that genetics are changing. Last night I was going through the stats on high school juniors who play football. 6'7", 6'8" even 6'9" was not uncommon and their body weights ranged upward of 330. One kid was 374 lbs! When I was a senior in high school a guy in my class took the state heavyweight championship in wrestling, he was 194lbs...


Nice point about genetics.

But most high school football coaches lie about how big their players are.... Some colleges get called out for lies as well. Sounds like your high school is full of slobs if they are over 330lbs lol.

----------


## freddyfresh33

nice

----------


## Jfew44

I like the in-between stage. Flex Wheeler in '93 has the best physique out of all of them IMO

----------


## dezza6969

that sites awesum. the first pic of benefatto n bannout i like the best. that pose is wikid. bannout wins tho

----------


## machineDK

I actually like the 90's - early 00's the best! Kevin Levrone, Shawn Ray, Flex Wheeler, all looked amazing to me. I like both the new and old pro's, I just think they have different things to offer. I mean, some of the new pros (Dexter Jackson anyone?) have nice symmetry and proportions too, it's just the fact that those haven't been the ones winning 8 times in a row! Hopefully Dexter winning is a sign of change though, Kai Greene looks amazing but I really don't think bodybuilding needs another Ronnie Coleman right now.

----------


## BoxerTricks07

I dont think you can really compare old to new school, like peeps have said before with technology, advanced aas etc its impossible to be fair, but imo more mass doesnt mean someone has a better body, some of those old school bbs had bodys sculptured to fcuk! 
i think they should all be appreciated individually and dont forget it was a different look back then as with fashion and everything thing else, everyone assumes that bbs are going to get bigger 10 years from now but i think it all depends on the look and everyone of the legends mentioned have baddass bods in their own right

----------


## c-Z

Awsome link bro

----------


## amcon

> This website has some of the best comparison photos I have seen of the old pros vs. new pros.
> 
> http://ironage.us/virtual/virtual7.html


great post

----------


## pnm

I wonder what a new school bodybuilder with old school abs would look like

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

I prefer the oldschool pysique to todays.

----------


## ninesecz

Coleman is one big dude

----------


## bjpennnn

damn dorian is huge i love arnold though

----------


## Friend

Dorian Yates' back is incredible

----------


## ...aydn...

hate the hgh look of the new school. arnold is king.

----------


## ranging1

apart from the OBVIOUS OVERALL size differnce

noticed how the new pros waists are so much LARGER AND WIDER, compared to the old scool lean waist look
ALSO i think the valcularity, and level of definition for the new pros is scary

PROBABLY the biggest size differnce is the old scool and new scools leg size

arnies biceps still look the greatest, in just overall

dexter jackson i think is amazing in fact he has one of the best looking waist lines and abdominals for his weight class, doesnt have that massive tummy of ronnie

comparing ronnie and arnie, lol arnis legs look so small next to ronnies, who looks like hes carrying sacks of water in his legs, arnold has the perfect back V, ronnies looks like a Y hahaha, look at the photos and ull c what i mean

have to say arnold is king, in every foto his body just looks perfect, i think he just had the perfect structure and genetics, n no matter how hard some people train u couldnt look like him juts becuase everything he has is almost perfect symatry,

BTW dorian yates is one BIG MOTHER ****ER, but bit of an ugly bastard IMO

----------

